# Advice: On buying 5D3.



## newjerseykita (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been shooting for just over 2 years now, invested around 6K in Canon gear, and i've been waiting for the 5D3 to come out for a long time so i can finally have the Full Frame Advantage.

However after looking at the DXO ratings, and the Fred Miranda review (in regards to pulling the shadows up to par with the image) i can't help to feel betrayed by Canon. it looks like the D800 jus took a HUGE DUMP on Canon.

With all of this said, how can i justify dropping 3.5K on this camera? I've started off with 7D so i haven't seen the what seems to be the disappointment of the 5D II AF system. I have the money, i'm ready to spend. I just need the convincing that this will be a worthwhile investment.

Background: 19 Y/O, Own: 7D, 50mm 1.4, 24-70mm L. 70-200mm L 2.8 Mark II, Sigma 10mm Fisheye (ONLY COMPATIBLE WITH 1.6 sensors.), and the 530EXII. Plan on getting internship to shoot weddings to build up my portfolio this summer. This camera seems like THE WEDDING CAMERA.

So, some professionals/enthusiasts/knowledgeable people. Give me some advice, i'd really appreciate it.

Thank you for your time. 

Edit: I frequent Canon Rumors daily, and have been reading forums for as long as i've been looking at this site, this is my first post however, bear that in mind. hahaha Cheers.


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 25, 2012)

Keep in mind Fred Miranda is shooting landscapes and does not care much for autofocus, burst speed, silent shooting, high ISO abilities, and video. These are the main areas that Canon updated better than the D800 and over the Mark II it offers better build quality and dual memory slots as well. These are also features that would be of HIGH importance if you were going into wedding/event photography. Even if the DxO report wasn't flawed, it is mostly testing Dynamic Range and with some caveats so I wouldn't worry about the score. The D800 is a great camera in and of itself but the slower shooting and large files will not work well for a wedding/event photographers' workflow. I highly doubt any bride will be pixel peeping at her skin flaws either to see the D800s greatest advantage. 

The fact is that the Mark III is a great camera and will be the flagship event camera for the next 3-4 years. So even if it doesn't meet some crazy expectations, it is what it is and its better than the mark II in every way. I'd definitely purchase though I am waiting a little bit longer for the issues to be resolved, accessories to be released, and Lightroom/photoshop to be officially updated with full support. I'm dreaming for a price drop but I doubt that dream will come true.


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 25, 2012)

> I'd definitely purchase though I am waiting a little bit longer for the issues to be resolved, accessories to be released, and Lightroom/photoshop to be officially updated with full support. I'm dreaming for a price drop but I doubt that dream will come true.



Exactly, as of recent in regards to the 5D3 i've seen more negative feed back than good. I realize that people love taking smack over fact. It looks like a awesome camera, but its $500 more than the D800 and it seems like it should be priced $300 less than the D800. 

Anyways in response to the price drop, why wouldn't they lower the price!? Negative press is NEGATIVE PRESS. As a Public Relations major, this would be a good way to say look, we fucked up, you deserve better than this here's the price difference.


----------



## JustinTArthur (Apr 25, 2012)

The D800 is an amazing camera. We'll be seeing threads on this forum about it for a long time. Given your lens assortment and your shooting target, I'm gonna side with dswatson83 on this one. With the D800, you're looking at the expense of replacing your lens lineup and the expense of more storage space (assuming you're shooting more than one wedding this summer and shooting raws in a multi-shot mode). Lightroom 4.1 RC1 supports the 5D Mark III files pretty well and the official release should be out soon. You *will* be impressed coming from the 7D and if you're selling your 7D, selling the fisheye will also help with costs.

I don't think you'd regret spending the time and money to switch to the Nikon system, but I think you can easily justify the purchase of the 5D Mark III—and have no regrets there either.

And if you're having a really hard time deciding, rent and find out which one you like better!


----------



## elflord (Apr 25, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> I've been shooting for just over 2 years now, invested around 6K in Canon gear, and i've been waiting for the 5D3 to come out for a long time so i can finally have the Full Frame Advantage.
> 
> However after looking at the DXO ratings, and the Fred Miranda review (in regards to pulling the shadows up to par with the image) i can't help to feel betrayed by Canon. it looks like the D800 jus took a HUGE DUMP on Canon.
> 
> ...



The main pluses of the D800 discussed in DxO and elsewhere boil down to megapixels and high dynamic range at low ISO (100-200). Above ISO 200, there is little (besides megapixels) to distinguish the sensors. For your use case, you'll probably be shooting at higher ISO most of the time and you will want the extra speed (burst rate). Megapixels will probably be a minus huge files, which will make post processing more resource intensive especially if you're a high volume shooter which you are if you're shooting weddings. 

Even if you did switch to Nikon, it's not clear that the D800 is the best choice. 

As to how you can justify it -- compare with the 5DII and decide whether the pro level AF is worth the price of admission. Get the 5DII if you don't find the 5DIII enhancements enough of a value add


----------



## ZEROrhythm (Apr 25, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> I've been shooting for just over 2 years now, invested around 6K in Canon gear, and i've been waiting for the 5D3 to come out for a long time so i can finally have the Full Frame Advantage.
> 
> However after looking at the DXO ratings, and the Fred Miranda review (in regards to pulling the shadows up to par with the image) i can't help to feel betrayed by Canon. it looks like the D800 jus took a HUGE DUMP on Canon.
> 
> ...



I think you should give the 5d mark 2 a try if you want to get into full frame. It would probably be the best investment cause it does a great job still and IQ is close to the mark 3. Everyone that uses the mark 2 pretty much use center point AF and it does a fantastic job.It's half the price of the mk3. Mk3 seems to be an odd ball, but it's up to you if you feel like it's your best choice.In the end only one opinion counts, YOU, you will be the one using it. 

I'm happy with my mk2 and will wait a bit more to see how canon counters Nikon aggressive push. So far it looks bad for canon. I love my canon lens and I would hate to depart with them if Nikon is going to push the bar higher than canon.

Happy Shooting. Good luck on finding what works best for you.


----------



## TAR (Apr 25, 2012)

go rent or try to get your hands on D800. see weather you like it. if you like it then get d800. sell all your stuff .. even if you loose 500$ by selling (i hope not), its equivalent to 5d3. but you will be satisfied with what you like. 

if you get a 5d3 by others comment and if you dont like , then you will regret or you are forced to convenience yourself. incase if you switch to Nikon you can still use your Nikon lenses with future canon bodies with manual focus. so decide yourself.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 25, 2012)

While I've listed my reasons why the 5D3 isn't for me, if I were your age and looking to get into the wedding biz -- I'd be out the door in five minutes looking to get a 5D3. From all I've seen so far, it's an extraordinary tool for the wedding photographer. Many years ago I did weddings professionally, and I know what's needed.

Not to knock the Nikon product, but any good wedding photographer with a 5D3 will shoot rings around anything else I can think of, including medium format.

Get the 5D3 and a lens to cover the wide stuff. Then get hooked up with a good wedding photographer with a thriving business and learn all you can.

Good luck -- and I sure envy you the tools I didn't have so many years ago!! You're VERY lucky.


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 25, 2012)

@eflord


> The main pluses of the D800 discussed in DxO and elsewhere boil down to megapixels and high dynamic range at low ISO (100-200). Above ISO 200, there is little (besides megapixels) to distinguish the sensors. For your use case, you'll probably be shooting at higher ISO most of the time and you will want the extra speed (burst rate). Megapixels will probably be a minus huge files, which will make post processing more resource intensive especially if you're a high volume shooter which you are if you're shooting weddings.



With that information i went back and did some research back on DxO, and DAMN, thank you so much for that little piece of information. They're basically on the same level of each other, how this equates to a 14 point OVERALL DIFFERENCE @ DxO. I don't understand, i just... i can't even. The 5D3 looks like it could be for me. 

I've read mtf charts on more lenses than i care to say, and i've compared lenses back and forth, CANON HAS BETTER GLASS. At the end of it all that's where it really comes down to the Glass you're looking through. I'm preaching to the Choir it this point but, i'm 99% sure i'm a Canon man and i've made the right choice.

The only physical look of the 5D3 that i don't like is literally the "Mark III" on the botom left facade of the camera. In simple ebonics "It looks bitch made".. The Mark II looked so boss as that flat golden piece on the bottom left facade of the Mark II. Again, my only gripe with the physical look of it hahaha and OH how insignificant it is. 

Hopefully these pictures attach for everyone to see.


----------



## rsk7 (Apr 25, 2012)

First, I would call around to the places you are thinking of interning at and ask their opinion/recommendation. Start establishing a relationship.

Second, If you are seriously thinking of switching I would take the advice to rent the D800 and the glass you think you will want and try it.

Third, If you read Fred Miranda's write up you will see that there are compromises with both systems. Ask yourself why so many of the images posted are taken with the 5D3 and so few with the D800? Also, his article focused on landscape photography and not wedding/event photography and yet his images are mostly 5D3. With the 5D3 he was able to capture the images he thought worthy of posting. His impediments capturing images with the D800 seemed to be related to 1) lack of experience with the D800, 2) issues with D800 live view, 3) lenses 

Forth, Read the reviews and comments of the people who actually bought and take real pictures with the 5D3. Mostly, but not entirely, ignore the DXO stats and folks who want to rag on images of lens caps. Yes, the D800 has better DR and shadow recovery. How many of YOUR shots that are properly exposed do you need/want to pull 4 stops our of the shadows?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## rafaelsynths (Apr 25, 2012)

I think Dxo ratings are rubbish. It's about the photographer not the camera anyways. You will feel disapointed on how the autofocus of the canon 5d mark ii will perform compared to your 7D. Just go rent out the camera if you have the money that is or go try it out at any local camera shop. I'm saving up for the 5Dmark iii. The way it feels in the hands is way better than the d800. Both are good cameras but the ergonomics on the canon is better for me.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 25, 2012)

If you are into Macro, architecture, scenery and like details & Clarity go with the D800e. If you are into shooting moving things, weddings, kids etc go with the 5d3.

I was in the same boat as yours, I would have loved to have Canon release a 5diii with credentials similar to the D800e in terms of DR & Clarity. I cannot shift over to Nikon because i don't think I will like the ergonomics or would want to lose $1-2k in lens swaps. As it is Canon slapped an overly strong AA filter on it that robs a lot of resolution.

But I know given enough time, Canon will respond with a hi res/clarity Stills cam. Only you know your shooting style. Both are great Bodies. 

I was shooting some white flowers with back centers yesterday, it was very hard to expose them correctly with the 5D3, if I got the whites right, the blacks would be drowned in noise (if I pulled them in PP)... there are work arounds, but after spending $3500 on a body, one does wish that one would not have to resort to tricks to get shots that are standard in similarly priced bodies.


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have many of the same lenses and before I got my 5D3 was shooting with the 7d as well. The main reason I upgraded was because of IQ over ISO 800 with the 7D. I found myself in several situations where I missed a shot or I couldn't recover enough detail after NR and sharpening to make the shot worth while. 

I have not in the smallest sense been dissapointed. I ordered and received mine last week and have been loving it ever sense. The difference is amazing. I shoot RAW and bring it into Lightroom 4.1RC with no problems. To me the High ISO capability was a big seller but I was happy to see that DETAIL has far surpassed the 7D IMHO. For Weddings with indoor lighting requiring the higher ISO...its hands down the way to go. 

I didn't pay the money to have the BEST camera around (this is objective and an always moving target). I paid the money to allow me to take sharp photos in low light situations. The 5D3 does that and it does it well.

I am keeping my 7d because it is a great camera under ISO800 and the crop factor and higher burst helps me when I'm doing outdoor sports photography. I needed a second body anyways. Every event I seemed to miss a shot or two trying to quickly change lenses.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 25, 2012)

i've been shooting with the 5d3 for a month now, i think you should go for it, it's a great camera. i think it's strongpoint is it's versatility..it's does a lot of things very well. at the end of the day, the dxomark numbers do show the d800 with a better dynamic range and it does have the extra MP, but unless you're comparing images and looking really hard/close/at 200% , those advantages aren't obvious(and even if you're looking really hard and close they might not very obvious) 

on the other hand, you don't have to look real hard/close/at 200% to see 6 fps vs 4fps...if you use short burst shooting regularly like i do, you WILL over the course of time capture images that you would have missed with the slower fps of the d800. in my opinion, extra FPS is very valuable.(no wonder it's the primary selling feature for the D4 and 1dx) you can improve an image greatly in post so that the very slight d800 advantage almost disappears, but you can't improve what you don't have because the slower fps missed it.

also...if in case you're considering the 5d2...it's a good camera, but it's aging tech, subpar autofocus, and slower fps would always leave you yearning for new and better.

bottom line...all things considered, the d800 is probably a slightly (i repeat- slightly)better overall camera for someone looking to buy their first dslr camera and related gear -especially for $500 less. but definitely not better enough to switch systems....AND especially if you'll be doing wedding photography which is probably the one area where the 5d3 does have the edge over the d800.

also...the HDR is a nice feature to have for landscapes, and the 5d3 is slightly better than the d800 in this area.
also...the silent shooting (especially for weddings) is better on the 5d3...1 or 3fps and it's quieter than d800.
I think video is about a wash...pros and cons going both ways.

I agree with your initial assessment, the 5d3 should be priced at $3000 or slightly less than the d800..not more. I would bet that by this time next year the prices on these cameras switch so that the d800 sells for more than 5d3...that's my prediction.


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 25, 2012)

One last thing. Why won't the price go down anytime soon? You guys have pretty much swayed me with the fact that the DxO is so close the rating is OBVIOUSLY BIASED, as well as the whole Moving Targets bizness. At the university i attend currently, i was hired for sports because of my gear and Sportfolio©. i'm just wondering again, why wouldn't it go down in price? Is it because they have assholes like me who will still buy at the CRAYCEE price that the've set? Thanks "Northstar, mdm04, k-amps, rafelsynths, and distant.star thanks for the warming words! You guys are awesome! That's for being here!


----------



## elflord (Apr 25, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> One last thing. Why won't the price go down anytime soon? You guys have pretty much swayed me with the fact that the DxO is so close the rating is OBVIOUSLY BIASED,



The rating as I understand it is an aggregate of three different use case scores. One of those scores is based on dynamic range at low ISO. This is very important to some people (e.g. landscape photographers which is why you see the poor review on fredmiranda) but much less to others (e.g. event photographers). The D800 smokes the 5DIII here, but otherwise it's pretty close. Depending on how you use the camera, this could be very important (e.g. if your photography consists of high contrast scenes taken at ISO100), or insignificant (e.g. if you are usually shooting at ISO 400 or more)

The problem isn't so much that DxO is "biased", it is that you can't sum things up with just one number. You always need to dig a little deeper. When you see a statement to the effect of camera X has a higher foo score than camera Y, you really need to look behind the number and ask what it means.


----------



## photophreek (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm sure you have read the countless threads on FM about 1D owners having inexplicable problems with the AF system on the 5D III. It seems these same people can't, won't or just think they are above reading manuals because they are 1D owners. You have an advantage with your 7D as it will be a seamless transition adapting to the 5D III. You mentioned the sharpness and quality of Canon glass. A wise photographer said to me..."find the best glass for the job and buy the camera that works with the lenses you need". In this case, you've decided Canon has the best glass. 

Why the price for the camera won't go down anytime soon is a simple law of the marketplace and economics. There is limited supply of the product and a huge demand resulting in a higher price. When demand for the product goes down and/or inventory of the product goes up, the price will go down. 

Funny you are grousing about $500. If you decide on the Nikon product, you will take more than a $500 hit selling your Canon gear. So, go out already and buy the 5D III and forget about stupid charts and reviews and hone your craft.


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 25, 2012)

Photophreek, i get it, i'm a bitch.. Hahaha

But in all honesty, it all makes sense. I'll most likely post back once i have it, which will be in about a week and a half. Waiting to get home from college to buy it through a wholesale warehouse near me. Get it for market price! CHICKA CHICKA YEAH YEAH. 

Mission Successful: We can all go home boys! 

TOP GUN ANTHEM


----------



## Northstar (Apr 26, 2012)

My prediction, 5d3 at 3k by year end....it is losing the sales game to d800...just look at amazon sales numbers rank...canon will have to lower price or risk serious market share loss to darth Nikon....count on it.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 26, 2012)

By the way...so cool to see a 19 yo that quotes/posts a top gun link....one of the great movies of all time


----------



## kbmelb (Apr 26, 2012)

Posted this in another post yesterday.

I did this messing around with metering and decided this junk shot might be a good DR test. I don't have a D800 but I think this show Canon really did improve the DR in the mkIII over the mkII. I'm not taking much stock in DxO. I LIKE my mkIII.

Disregard the fact the files say they are both from mkIII, that is the way I cropped them in the same PS file together.
Both shots were identical exposures with the same lens at ISO 400 and in Aperture 3 the "Brightness" and "Shadows" sliders were pushed all the way equally. I'd say there is a stop or two DR improvement.

mkIII






mkII


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm definitely agreeing with a lot in this thread, D800 looks great for lower ISO performance, and to get super detailed photos at the lower ISOs or anything with strobes or what not.

For any events, I'd say that the 5d3 is an amazing camera. I've shot a couple of different music shows in the past week, one of which was at The Viper Room which has some crazy lighting changes & conditions on the main stage. Had my 5d2 & 5d3, and the 5d3 was far superior, hands down. Usable photos at ISO 6400+, and the AF system worked extremely well. Plus the burst mode is great. I will say, for weddings, you'll want to go to Silent mode, which is pretty darn quiet!


----------



## the-ninth (Apr 26, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> However after looking at the DXO ratings, and the Fred Miranda review (in regards to pulling the shadows up to par with the image) i can't help to feel betrayed by Canon. it looks like the D800 jus took a HUGE DUMP on Canon.
> 
> With all of this said, how can i justify dropping 3.5K on this camera? I've started off with 7D so i haven't seen the what seems to be the disappointment of the 5D II AF system. I have the money, i'm ready to spend. I just need the convincing that this will be a worthwhile investment.



First, all of the these reviews seem artificial to me. The 30D I had before the 5D3 took great pictures but has a DXO rating of 59. So I don't think the difference between rating 81 and 95 of the 5D3 and D800 is practically relevant.

My reasons for upgrading from the 30D were AF, full-frame, high-ISO performance, the large 100% viewfinder, C-modes and the battery grip with joystick.

Many of these things are addressed by the 7D already, which is a pretty modern camera. So if you don't need the last bit of high-ISO performance or are into the low depth-of-field of full-frame, then you should stick with your 7D and wait a generation or two before upgrading to the next body.

Personally I'd never consider a body upgrade if the old one is younger than 5 years, if there is not a very specific itch that I'd like to scratch.

Cheers, Robert


----------



## Sony (Apr 26, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> Background: 19 Y/O, Own: 7D, 50mm 1.4, 24-70mm L. 70-200mm L 2.8 Mark II, Sigma 10mm Fisheye (ONLY COMPATIBLE WITH 1.6 sensors.), and the 530EXII. Plan on getting internship to shoot weddings to build up my portfolio this summer. This camera seems like THE WEDDING CAMERA.



In low ISO D800, 5Dii, 5Diii are neck by neck. The difference is not much so is not a big deal to be worried. In high ISO 5Diii takes the lead equivalent to 2 f/stop. It's a big thing to consider. It means that in some conditions of light you can take pics with 5Diii without a speedlite while others with D800 or 5Dii still need flash. Think it. It's a big convenience if you want to take pics in a wedding or indoor events. It's the wedding camera, 5Diii.
Besides, your lenses are in dream of many shooters, why you have to trade?
In your situation, with my point of view, 5Diii is the choice.
The difference of $500 still much cheaper than switch, so it's better. 
Anyway,you may keep it in at least 4 years, or 1460 days. $500/1460= $0.34/day with satifaction, it's worth it.


----------



## smithy (Apr 26, 2012)

What I'd like to know is how does a 19 year old student afford all of that camera gear? Very generous parents or an amazingly well-paid summer job? I'm in my 30s with full-time paid employment, and *I* can't afford that stuff hahah. ;D


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 26, 2012)

Northstar said:


> By the way...so cool to see a 19 yo that quotes/posts a top gun link....one of the great movies of all time



Hahahaha Northstar! Were you losing faith in my generation or something? 

ANYWAYS TO RESOLVE THIS POST (at least for me) I'm going to buy the 5D3 I've been itching for the full frame advantage for too long now! 

Thank you everyone who keeps posting as well as all of those who entered information. 

To streamline it, DxO numbers mean nothing Compare the two cameras together and look at the charts. SO SIMILAR.

1.) D800 Better for Landscape Low iso's allow for higher Dynamic Range where the D800 is king! However by the time you get to Iso 800 the cameras basically become the same in regards to SNR and DR

2.) 5D3 Redefines Auto focus system, metering system, iso performance in low light. When you buy this camera you plan on having it for at least! 3-4 years! 1460 DAYS

*NOW FOR SOME MATH*

3,500/1460 = $2.40 a day if you own it for four years and don't sell it. At 4 years it will have costed you $2.40 a day to own.

However if you sell it for whatever it's worth at that point? $2350 used? To get a new body, you'll have spent .79 cents a day to keep that camera. SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA NOW HUH? 

Oh simple math, how convincing you are. I'll definitely make well over 3K with this camera just from work with it. 

I can justify the price now, the specs are good for me. Now what about you?


----------



## revup67 (Apr 26, 2012)

K-amps - I might disagree when you refer to the D800 when you say


> If you are into Macro


. Nikon doesn't have anything like the MP-E 65 lens. It is the king of kings for serious macro shooters with a 1x-5x magnification. Getting the essential MT 24-EX flash makes this an incredible setup (5D Mkii, MP-E 65 and the MT 24EX). I'm just waiting for the 5D MKiii like others as I am anxious to take photos with this setup. PS let's not forget the razor sharp 100mm IS USM L 2.8 with 1x macro as well.


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 26, 2012)

smithy said:


> What I'd like to know is how does a 19 year old student afford all of that camera gear? Very generous parents or an amazingly well-paid summer job? I'm in my 30s with full-time paid employment, and *I* can't afford that stuff hahah. ;D



GOOD QUESTION ALLOW ME TO BRAG. 

TL;DR at the bottom for all you lazy people. 

Now in all seriousness, think about my situation. 19 years old, my parents are fortunate enough to afford me going to college. That is their gift to me, paying for my college. With that said, i'm helping them out by becoming a RESIDENT ASSISTANT next year, i got the job and my college housing is free next year. I cut my tuition by $11,000 for my parents.

With this said, i started working at 17, got a good job and worked around 20 Hours a week at 17. A Few months later i got a promotion from 7.50 to $8, 9, when i work as a manager when the boss is out. Again still being in high school living at home with NO BILLS TO PAY. I would work around 12 hours a week year round, bumping up my hours to a max of 25 hours a weed during the summer.

Prior to that i had already saved up around $800 birthdays, i researched for 4 years before finally buying a camera, i originally was going to buy a Nikon D200, then i wanted the D300, then when i worked a wedding with my father, who is a DJ (Also made money on the side with this) , i met a photographer who shot canon, around the time when the 7D came out, he suggested i get that or the 50D. 

Did my research 7D was for me. Bought shitty lenses with it, 50mm, and 28m f2.8. Just stupid stupid naive purchases... Bought the 10mm Fisheye from sigma *One of my favorite purchases ever*wanted versatility, bought the sigma 18-200 3.5-6.3. Quality sucked, wanted professional glass. Had my dad SPOT ME A GRAND, picked up the 28-300 L 3.5-5.6.

This combination opened up a new position for senior year for me. The Student Photographer position. I made $9 to shoot sports. Worked 2 jobs. Paid off that lens. Bought the 24-70, worked a buttload and just saved. Saving, saving, saving. It's my hidden talent apparently. 

Summer comes, i want bokeh, i go to Allens camera in PA, sell my 28mm, 18-200 (Which i regret right now) and the 28-300. Got the Gary Fong light sphere collapsible pro, as well as a REFURBISHED 70-200 IS USM f2.8 Mark II. IT WAS FLAWLESS. 

My friend switched to Nikon, picked up his 50mm 1.4 for like $280? 

Finally get to college and i'm shooting a football game with my gear, i see a guy come off the field and i want a field pass i asked how to get one. He brings me up to the box to talk to Sheila. Sheila basically looks at my gear, says we have a job opening let me see your Sportfolio©. I show her, i get the job, i now have a $9 a job at school as a freshman. I'm getting like 10 hour weeks. 

And now i'm here, waiting to work weddings, combo up with my father. The killa combo. 

But some key facts allow me to have all of this gear.

1.) I Don't pay for a house, bills, college, 
2.) I don't have a car, people buy cars, i buy cameras. (Family has 5 people in it, we have 5 cars. 2 from deceased family members)
3.) I'm in college, a lot of kids blow the money they saved on DRUGS, i'll be blunt... and apparently punny. But kids spend a lot of money on alcohol and marijuana. I hustle my way into parties for free. 

In the end of it all, i've paid my father back all the money he's loaned me and i now *PERSONALLY OWN* all of my gear, and it feels amazing to know that. I've already accomplished something great and it just feels so good to know that I ACTUALLY WORKED FOR IT. If it was all handed to me, i wouldn't love photography as much as i do. So to answer your question now i don't have parents that spoil me! 

To long; Didn't Read? 

*TL;DR: I can afford all of my camera gear as a 19 year old because i don't have many fiscal responsibilities yet such as Bills, car insurance, college, and or splurging on drugs. Plus i've just been fortunate in creating jobs for myself or coming upon job opportunities because of my gear/vast knowledge of gear from reading and studying cameras and the technical aspects for photography. Don't just learn how to do it, KNOW how it works/why it works and how to do it. Lastly, i just can stretch a dollar very well, i learned how to get money and keep money. Open a savings account and just leave the money in there. Save as much as you can.

That's my 2 cents. Cheers.*


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 26, 2012)

Well it appears that you are building a strong foundation with great gear, finances, at least for the interim under control and got your ducks lined up in a row... When I went to school for photography, i got a 10D (brand new release at the time, woo hoo) and got crappy lenses to shoot with... Then spent the last decade upgrading bodies/lenses/knowledge to keep up with the market. Keep working hard and dont get discouraged when things get tough. A lot of upcoming pros wash out because they get discouraged, run out of money, and dont see it through. Learn your basics, BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY, take business classes and finance classes... As well as marketing and the like. They will help you keep your photography business from turning into a photography non profit. A lot of "photography" fine arts schools and even Fine Arts majors do not require a heavy allotment of business classes to graduate, but you need those to keep you afloat once you start to take off. You need to have the skills and gear but you also need business savvy to keep you viable and in the black. Good luck and stick with the 5d3, as a body system as a whole, it's miles ahead of the 5d2, even though the sensor size is similar. 

P.S., if you like Top Gun, Top Gun 2 is in the works and Tom Cruise is back as maverick.


----------



## Hathaway (Apr 26, 2012)

rsk7 said:


> First, I would call around to the places you are thinking of interning at and ask their opinion/recommendation. Start establishing a relationship.
> 
> Second, If you are seriously thinking of switching I would take the advice to rent the D800 and the glass you think you will want and try it.
> 
> ...



I think people are looking at Fred Miranda's few photos where he tried to recover shadows and highlights and missing the point of his larger review. As the poster above states, Fred found deficiencies in some of the DR of the 5D3 but in all spent the most time with the 5D3, captured some amazing pictures given the capabilities of the camera and more importantly the quality of the Canon glass and ultimately didn't use the D800 much given some of the deficiencies in ability to spot focus and use the camera in the conditions he needed.

I focus more on landscape photography and the reviews of the 5D3 and D800 have been most challenging for me. As others have said, a 5D3 with the D800 sensor would be an amazing machine. I will probably upgrade to the 5D3 as I am soarly in need of an upgrade (come from the 20d) and will see if Canon produces a higher MP camera in the future that significantly improves DR. If so, I will sell the 5D3 and upgrade, if not I will keep the 5D3 and probably be perfectly happy. 

The biggest conclusion I came away with from Fred's review and others posts in DRP and elsewhere is the need to add the TS-E lenses to my arsenal. I am saving right now for these two gems as they appear to be a landscape photographer's dream!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## smithy (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I read the whole thing and I'm impressed by your hard work, initiative, and attitude.

You clearly have a passion for photography, and as long as it's something you enjoy doing, you should pursue it. The dream of most people is to have a career doing something that they love. Most don't get to have this, because they wait too long to figure out what they like, and by that time they've already got mortgages or families or debts, and they're forced to do any kind of job to pay the bills.

You're already on the right track for success.

My nephew is also 19, and obsessed by cars, and he's doing a mechanics' apprenticeship... he can't believe he's being paid to do something he enjoys so much.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 26, 2012)

revup67 said:


> K-amps - I might disagree when you refer to the D800 when you say
> 
> 
> > If you are into Macro
> ...



Hi Rev: You are right on the lenses. However there are situations where the blotchy color noise of the sensor in shadow areas can make it a challenge to shoot. The only way out of it I know is to shoot the shot twice at different exposures and blend them... or use strobes... which is whole new topic


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 26, 2012)

smithy said:


> Well I read the whole thing and I'm impressed by your hard work, initiative, and attitude.
> 
> You clearly have a passion for photography, and as long as it's something you enjoy doing, you should pursue it. The dream of most people is to have a career doing something that they love. Most don't get to have this, because they wait too long to figure out what they like, and by that time they've already got mortgages or families or debts, and they're forced to do any kind of job to pay the bills.
> 
> ...





awinphoto said:


> Well it appears that you are building a strong foundation with great gear, finances, at least for the interim under control and got your ducks lined up in a row... When I went to school for photography, i got a 10D (brand new release at the time, woo hoo) and got crappy lenses to shoot with... Then spent the last decade upgrading bodies/lenses/knowledge to keep up with the market. Keep working hard and dont get discouraged when things get tough. A lot of upcoming pros wash out because they get discouraged, run out of money, and dont see it through. Learn your basics, BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY, take business classes and finance classes... As well as marketing and the like. They will help you keep your photography business from turning into a photography non profit. A lot of "photography" fine arts schools and even Fine Arts majors do not require a heavy allotment of business classes to graduate, but you need those to keep you afloat once you start to take off. You need to have the skills and gear but you also need business savvy to keep you viable and in the black. Good luck and stick with the 5d3, as a body system as a whole, it's miles ahead of the 5d2, even though the sensor size is similar.
> 
> P.S., if you like Top Gun, Top Gun 2 is in the works and Tom Cruise is back as maverick.



The biggest thing i have to work on is staying motivated. It's so easily to get discouraged! I started off with 2 other guys who shot Canon with me, they're now switching to Nikon because they work exclusively with a man who does big wedding events, indian weddings, on Nikon format. So i got kinda left in the dust in regards to a team :'( 

In regards to going to school for photography, i'm attending college for a public relation degree, the photography jobs are just something that i do because 
1) I love shooting, and i love getting paid to shoot
2) Do i really need more than that?

Photography is sort of crutch, i've talked to many professionals about going to school for photography and they said at this point in the digital era it's not worth it. If you have a good portfolio that's really all people need to know. If you can get the same types of shots from someone who does have a degree what does the degree matter?

I hope to go in to Public Relations for Live Events for Red Bull. I could plan the events, have an assistant or my team run it, while i shoot it. Get paid for two jobs? Ideally. But i hope i can make it work!

It's Either that, or i'd probably like to do Public Relations for a up and coming nuclear power. A Company that focuses on Liquid Fluoride Thorium Reactors is a company i want to work for. I've put a lot of research into this technology and it's just insane how amazing it is. A Million Times more powerful than fossil fuels, ZERO CARBON EMISSIONS, and we can burn up nuclear waste in the reactors Molten salt core. So the uranium 235 that were waiting 24,000 years to decay into something safe... we could use that to power this reactor.

Anyways, as you can see, i roll with the punches. 8) Such a boss? Yeah i know.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

If you want the full frame advantage and dont plan to do video, BUY A 5Dc! Its a Superb camera and can be found for under 900$! It will complement your 7D perfectly and you can decided later if you REALLY want a 5d3.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 26, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > Well I read the whole thing and I'm impressed by your hard work, initiative, and attitude.
> ...



Photography is very easy to get discouraged in and lose steam... When I was in high school, i took some elective photo classes. I asked the teacher then if it was worth it to be a professional photographer, he said point blank, no. Thank God i didn't listen to him. If you can make it work, you can do well, but i think it's good that you got a separate but somewhat related career path. That can help you alot. Just keep with it, keep motivated and dont burn out. 

As far as do you need a photo degree, that depends on your market and where you are. Some companies give preferential treatment to a degree, others couldn't care less. If you poke and prod, there is a thread in CR I talked to a guy where he wanted to get in the market, was questioning whether getting a degree was worth it, unfortunately, for where he lived, they demanded a degree or piece of paper as he put it just to get considered. Not all markets are that stringent but it is what it is. Knowing what you're talking about as well as being able to do what your talking about is key so do what you can to brush up on technique, all the technical mumbo jumbo, and composition. All the gear in the world wont make up for bad technique, but good technique can compensate for bad gear.


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 26, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Knowing what you're talking about as well as being able to do what your talking about is key so do what you can to brush up on technique, all the technical mumbo jumbo, and composition. All the gear in the world wont make up for bad technique, but good technique can compensate for bad gear.



You hit the proverbial nail on the head! My brother is on who has preached this to me for years! Sees me spending all this money on gear and just shakes his head. He is a big preacher you can do this for much less just by knowing more.

This is some of the best advice i've seen on here so far. Kudos to you. Awinphoto. 

20 points to Gryffindor.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 26, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> The biggest thing i have to work on is staying motivated. It's so easily to get discouraged! I started off with 2 other guys who shot Canon with me, they're now switching to Nikon because they work exclusively with a man who does big wedding events, indian weddings, on Nikon format. So i got kinda left in the dust in regards to a team :'(



Personally I think this is kinda silly, that you _have_ to have Nikon to shoot with that guy, unless the reason is switching lenses & Nikon specific accessories around. Otherwise, what difference does it make? Once you bring the RAW file into the work flow (Lightroom/Aperture/etc), it shouldn't make a big difference.




> In regards to going to school for photography, i'm attending college for a public relation degree, the photography jobs are just something that i do because
> 1) I love shooting, and i love getting paid to shoot
> 2) Do i really need more than that?
> 
> ...



Yea, you are definitely ahead of the game here. Keep your head on straight, and you've got a good & exciting life ahead of you


----------



## Sony (Apr 26, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > What I'd like to know is how does a 19 year old student afford all of that camera gear? Very generous parents or an amazingly well-paid summer job? I'm in my 30s with full-time paid employment, and *I* can't afford that stuff hahah. ;D
> ...


*
Hi, I respect you as you're an optimistic, smart, and hard-working person. 5Diii will be working hard for you. Don't lose your good attitude above for any reason in your coming days of life. Then you will have what others are trying looking for: Happiness (I'm just 55, but I can say that). Good luck and have fun with the love of photography. It's my love as well. Cheers.*


----------



## K-amps (Apr 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> If you want the full frame advantage and dont plan to do video, BUY A 5Dc! Its a Superb camera and can be found for under 900$! It will complement your 7D perfectly and you can decided later if you REALLY want a 5d3.



It is a great cam... or was... I sold mine a few weeks back. The ISO performance of the 5dc got beat at 800/1600 by a T2i I borrowed from a friend, telling him how nice FF does on ISO... boy was that awkward when we compared shots... but it is an FF sensor.....


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 26, 2012)

This whole thing started off as advice and now it's a self-esteem booster. hahaha Thank you so much guys!

But yeah Drizzt321 you got it, they're looking to use the vast amount of lenses a professional in the business would have. However in the end of it Nikon lenses are more expensive. They're going to be starting all over which frankly isn't justifiable for me. Hell yeah i'd love to be able to work with a professional and shoot with 24 f1.4 35 f1.4 135 f/2 16-35 f/2.8 85 1.2 but fact of the matter is i will own a majority of these lenses one day. 

So i'm not even sweating it. Plus i may have the advantage of having access to both systems now. And hey maybe the Professional will ask them to grab a friend with a 5D3 to shoot this low light wedding. So options are all here, you just have to look farther than f/22.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

K-amps said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If you want the full frame advantage and dont plan to do video, BUY A 5Dc! Its a Superb camera and can be found for under 900$! It will complement your 7D perfectly and you can decided later if you REALLY want a 5d3.
> ...



I Disagree.  The 5Dc has the exact same ISO performance as my 7D, just full frame.


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 26, 2012)

Can someone please link me to a 5Dc i can't find it.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> Can someone please link me to a 5Dc i can't find it.



Here ya go! Its a good real world review of the Original 5D or also know as the 5D classic.

http://web.me.com/videoman69/Steve_Huff_Photos/CANON_5D.html


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> newjerseykita said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please link me to a 5Dc i can't find it.
> ...



Haha, yea, we need to start being careful when saying 5Dc, since there is all that speculation around a 5DC (cinema) camera that may or may not be coming.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...


Ok I will bite.. 

Even if ISO performance is same with the 7D/T2i ... a lot of the FF Advantage is gone. What you are left with is more OOF blur, the width/length advantages is a wash. Plus the additional cost of EF lenses needed for FF... I think the biggest advantage FF has is better ISO handling, if it is the same as the T2i/7D... then why bother?


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> newjerseykita said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please link me to a 5Dc i can't find it.
> ...



The original 5d was a great camera at the time... the 5d3 with it's AF, with it's ISO capabilities, with its featureset, liveview (original 5d doesn't have), same batteries as the 7d, etc... it leaves the 5dc in the dust.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

K-amps said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...




Quite simple, The thread stated that newjerseykita already had full frame lenses. So when he asked for a camera to START into the full frame advantage, Such as Nice OOF blur I Highly recommended the 5D classic. Its half the cost of a 5DII or the 3500$ price tag of the 5D3 but would get Kita into the full frame world.

Really, I could buy a used 5Dc + 50mm 1.2L at the price of the 5DII body or even the 5DIII body. Also, I've shot with the mark II and is a great camera but Not for 2000$. (its AF is essentially the same as the 5Dc). With modern noise reduction programs like Lightroom, I do not hesitate to shoot at ISO 3200 on my 5Dc.

IMHO, For someone who wants full frame but Cant justify a MKII because its AF but is wondering if the 5D3 is really worth 3500$, The 5Dc is the obvious choice.


----------



## samthefish (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a 7D and similar set of glass as yours. Spending $3.5K for 5D3 wasn't in the cards so I bought a used 5D2 2 weeks ago for $1500. Comparing 7D to 5D2 my impressions were:

- Wow, AF on 5D Mkii is pretty bad compared to 7d. Slower, with fewer focus points. 
- Build quality on 5D Mkii is slightly worse than 7d. In particular the CF cover seemed a little flimsier but I doubt it would ever be a problem

- Image quality is fantastic on 5DmkII. I took some photos with the 28-135L kit lens on a trip with my kids to the farm and was blown away by how much detail there was in an image compared to 7D, not just in number of pixels but how accurate those pixels are as you look at 100% crops. I can crop more and still get high detail. Having both a crop sensor and full frame lets me get more out of the lenses I do have - use the 70-200 with extender/7D for outdoor sports and use 70-200 with 5D for portraits for example.


For weddings I would think the 5DmkIII would be great - combination of great low light and autofocus would be great for catching moments at weddings where you're often inside and everything is moving around. If I wanted to photograph full time I would get one in a heartbeat. Being an occasional freelancer I can make do with what I have.

SamTheFish


----------



## CanonLITA (Apr 26, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> Anyways in response to the price drop, why wouldn't they lower the price!? Negative press is NEGATIVE PRESS. As a Public Relations major, this would be a good way to say look, we F_____ up, you deserve better than this here's the price difference.



I realize that price drop has gone OT at this point, but.. do you really think that they will drop the price anytime soon? I am not a marketing expert, but to me the price drop would sound like they saying: "Ok, we screwed, our camera is really worth less than we pretended it to be worth; would you consider buying it for $500 less?". If you ask me, it's not gonna happen no matter the sales figures or the low demand: they're better slowing down production instead.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



I'd advise him to get a 5d2 for $1500-1750 range. If the only thing he did was portraits then I too would recommend the 5d1, but the ISO of the 5d2 leave it in the dust for other applications. Plus it has AFMA/Liveview/22mp/video etc. I was researching dpreview and snagged a couple of ISO3200 shots of the 5D, 7D and 50D. They are all close, but the 5D at 3200 is closer to the 50D. The 7D is slightly better than both with lower Chroma/color noise than the 5D1. Especially check the Black area...


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 26, 2012)

samthefish said:


> I have a 7D and similar set of glass as yours. Spending $3.5K for 5D3 wasn't in the cards so I bought a used 5D2 2 weeks ago for $1500. Comparing 7D to 5D2 my impressions were:
> 
> - Wow, AF on 5D Mkii is pretty bad compared to 7d. Slower, with fewer focus points.
> - Build quality on 5D Mkii is slightly worse than 7d. In particular the CF cover seemed a little flimsier but I doubt it would ever be a problem
> ...



I think you are talking about the 24-105L kit lens? The 28-135 is non L and a pretty lousy lens, but anywho... I had the same impressions when I shot with the 5d2 after owning the 7d... Even trying to shoot my kids running around a well lit indoor play facility, the 5d2 could not keep up with a keeper rate of maybe 25% if that... taking my same 7d out at the same time my keeper rate jumped up to 75-80% and that's with my critical editing. The IQ wasn't as spectacular but at least they were in focus... In the end, that's what matters. Also RL Photo, you say you shoot ISO 3200 with no fear while using some NR in lightroom... with the 5d3 you can shoot at ISO 20000 with the same no fear attitude... That and the incredible AF... that's something that makes the 5d3 worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

K-amps said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



Like I said they have the same ISO performance from first hand experience. Modern programs like lightroom or Aperture will make that tiny possibly 1/3 stop advantage M00t. Plus, he cant justify the 3500$ price tag to get into full frame 5D mark III.

For 700$ (The price I got mine off of ebay for), What could it hurt? It has the same terrible AF as the MKII and the ISO perfomance is still good for this day and age but wont pay 1800$ price tag for a used MKII. 

This is whats great about canon, They have affordable full frame cameras. ;D


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 26, 2012)

Gentlemen, you are forgetting that, i have saved up for this camera and i can afford it, i was just looking in terms of the reviews that it got from DxO that the some how rated it so poorly (in regards on not being able to justify spending 3.5K), but after i compared the cameras side by side and looked at all the graphs the D800 has a slight edge over the 5D3 but not 14 points over it. 

Secondly, i NEED the AF, i'll be doing sports photography here at school for at least 3 years, if i'm going to come back needing to shoot sports i'm going to get a camera that can keep up with my subjects. 

I WILL BE GETTING THE 5D3, however this thread is INVALUABLE to people who want to jump into the Full Frame as an amateur doing it as a hobby. I get paid for my shots that's how i can justify the price now.

Third, it meets all the requirements that i plan to be using it for, it is the perfect wedding/low light camera, and boy that feature will be abused in my hands. 

Just a little input from the Original Poster to keep this thread interesting. I've made my decision, you guys have all helped immensely. But my favorite addition was bringing up the 5Dc great topic, and seemingly great camera, if i didn't shoot what i shoot. That's most likely what i would've picked up as well as a couple L lenses.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> Gentlemen, you are forgetting that, i have saved up for this camera and i can afford it, i was just looking in terms of the reviews that it got from DxO that the some how rated it so poorly (in regards on not being able to justify spending 3.5K), but after i compared the cameras side by side and looked at all the graphs the D800 has a slight edge over the 5D3 but not 14 points over it.
> 
> Secondly, i NEED the AF, i'll be doing sports photography here at school for at least 3 years, if i'm going to come back needing to shoot sports i'm going to get a camera that can keep up with my subjects.
> 
> ...



We hope that the 5d3 works well with what your intended use is. I've never shot sports professionally, but weddings as a candidman I do all the time.

Perhaps a Used 1D MK IV may be an option for your sports use? LOL JK! ;D


----------



## samthefish (Apr 26, 2012)

SamTheFish
[/quote]

I think you are talking about the 24-105L kit lens? 
[/quote]

Yes, I meant the 24-105L. I also have the 28-135 and it's OK on a crop sensor but crappy on a full frame.


----------



## KurtStevens (Apr 26, 2012)

I have both the 5dc (classic) and 5d3. I loved my 5d, worked great but I couldn't' push it higher than 1250 in low light before I have no detail or the grain is too unbearable. Everything lower than 1250 is great, especially when you have tons of light to work with. Used 5d and 7d to shoot a rodeo event over this last summer, great pair. The only thing that I wished the 5dc had was a slightly larger screen, and slightly higher fps. But this is an ancient camera (relative terms) but its still a good camera. Just sold my 5dc and I am stoked with my 5d3. If you can't get 5d3, get the 5dc! Price couldn't be better.


----------



## Sony (Apr 26, 2012)

Comparision on those websites just numbers by numbers, graphs by graphs, words by words, not real life. How often you print a pic? How large? Common sizes are from 4x6'' to 12x18''. In low ISO, with accurate exposure and without much crop, there's no matter between 36 or 23 or 21MP in a print. So D800, 5Diii and 5Diii tie. But in high ISO (low light) 5Diii takes lead with many conveniences, conveniences in real life. We need those.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 26, 2012)

KurtStevens said:


> I have both the 5dc (classic) and 5d3. I loved my 5d, worked great but I couldn't' push it higher than 1250 in low light before I have no detail or the grain is too unbearable. Everything lower than 1250 is great, especially when you have tons of light to work with. Used 5d and 7d to shoot a rodeo event over this last summer, great pair. The only thing that I wished the 5dc had was a slightly larger screen, and slightly higher fps. But this is an ancient camera (relative terms) but its still a good camera. Just sold my 5dc and I am stoked with my 5d3. If you can't get 5d3, get the 5dc! Price couldn't be better.



What what what, RL Photo said he doesn't hesitate to shoot ISO 3200 on the classic? yeah... I think your findings are more in touch with reality for the classic. =)


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> KurtStevens said:
> 
> 
> > I have both the 5dc (classic) and 5d3. I loved my 5d, worked great but I couldn't' push it higher than 1250 in low light before I have no detail or the grain is too unbearable. Everything lower than 1250 is great, especially when you have tons of light to work with. Used 5d and 7d to shoot a rodeo event over this last summer, great pair. The only thing that I wished the 5dc had was a slightly larger screen, and slightly higher fps. But this is an ancient camera (relative terms) but its still a good camera. Just sold my 5dc and I am stoked with my 5d3. If you can't get 5d3, get the 5dc! Price couldn't be better.
> ...



I guess some are just more brave than others. : I even shoot ISO 6400 on my 7D and sometimes H1. Sometimes I even add grain to my Low ISO photos.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > KurtStevens said:
> ...




Even with LR, I could not really go over ISO 400 without the noise being a compromise between detail and grain... however on the 5D3, I go 12800 and can cover it in PP.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey NJ Kita...notice most here ignored my post, it tells you that it's truthful/accurate...the d800 is a slightly better camera...ouch, it hurts a little to those of us that bought the 5d3 and have significant glass(like u and I)

At the end of the day, you will notice a slight improvement over the 7d...and mostly in low light situations...the improvement you will notice with the 5d3 vs 7d in good lighting is slight....don't expect a magical improvement..the 7d is already a very good cam.

Nobody could fathom that Nikon would make a 36mp cam with very good low light and great color/d range..but they did...everyone deal with it.

Hopefully canon will make the next leap, but this time Nikon won...that's the truth. 

Bottom line, it's not enough to ditch a system, but it's clear to me that if I was advising a friend on buying their first good dslr, I would point them to the nikon d800 over then canon..all things else being equal....Especially since they could buy a d800 and a very good 50 or 85 for the same price as the 5d3 alone.


----------



## Razor2012 (Apr 27, 2012)

That really depends on who you talk to. Some say the 800, some will say the MKIII. I still hear more that the 5DIII is a better 'all around' camera. I have a choice also and at this point in time it's the MKIII.


----------



## newjerseykita (Apr 27, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> Secondly, i NEED the AF, i'll be doing sports photography here at school for at least 3 years, if i'm going to come back needing to shoot sports i'm going to get a camera that can keep up with my subjects.
> 
> I WILL BE GETTING THE 5D3, however this thread is INVALUABLE to people who want to jump into the Full Frame as an amateur doing it as a hobby. I get paid for my shots that's how i can justify the price now.





Northstar said:


> Hey NJ Kita...notice most here ignored my post, it tells you that it's truthful/accurate...the d800 is a slightly better camera...ouch, it hurts a little to those of us that bought the 5d3 and have significant glass(like u and I)
> 
> At the end of the day, you will notice a slight improvement over the 7d...and mostly in low light situations...the improvement you will notice with the 5d3 vs 7d in good lighting is slight....don't expect a magical improvement..the 7d is already a very good cam.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree at all Nikon right now has a better camera, however. Canon is a boss and i will stick with them, i'm not scared. The 800 is only slightly better that's why i'm not sweating it at all. I've got good gear to throw on a 5D3 i'm set up and i can't wait to shoot with it. FACT OF THE MATTER IS: I have to finish out this week of college first. i've got 15 pages of papers to write still. I shall be having no fun with it until at least. May 4th D':


----------



## Sony (Apr 27, 2012)

Northstar said:


> Hey NJ Kita...notice most here ignored my post, it tells you that it's truthful/accurate...the d800 is a slightly better camera...ouch, it hurts a little to those of us that bought the 5d3 and have significant glass(like u and I)
> 
> At the end of the day, you will notice a slight improvement over the 7d...and mostly in low light situations...the improvement you will notice with the 5d3 vs 7d in good lighting is slight....don't expect a magical improvement..the 7d is already a very good cam.
> 
> ...


What you said just the dog- cat on website. Photography is real life, real life needs conveniences, and 5diii gives those to pic shooters. 36mp or 23 or 21 dont matter in real life with prints enlarged from 4x6'' to 12x18'', and spend more some cents a day doesnt matter either. So, continue dog-cat for fun and buy 5diii for convenience in real life. Cheers.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 27, 2012)

Sony said:


> newjerseykita said:
> 
> 
> > Background: 19 Y/O, Own: 7D, 50mm 1.4, 24-70mm L. 70-200mm L 2.8 Mark II, Sigma 10mm Fisheye (ONLY COMPATIBLE WITH 1.6 sensors.), and the 530EXII. Plan on getting internship to shoot weddings to build up my portfolio this summer. This camera seems like THE WEDDING CAMERA.
> ...



honestly you got that wrong at low ISO the D800 is way ahead but at high iso they are all neck and neck but with the 5D2 somewhat trailing


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 27, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > Well I read the whole thing and I'm impressed by your hard work, initiative, and attitude.
> ...



Yeah I don't think you really need a degree in it and the PJ world is a somewhat fading business. Salaries can be lower than grad students get paid! It just seems every time you ask someone they sound so doom and gloom about it and recommend to stick with your main or alternate career goals and just do photo for fun on the side. That said, with talent, tons of work and lots of persistence and a good dose of luck it is still possible to make it with the photo the primary thing, but it has gotten a lot tougher if you intend to stick to PJ-type work. 

If your school has a really good student paper that can help. Hopefully your school does have a good journalism program. Then join the paper and get your experience and portfolio that way. 

(You might kicked to the side a bit if they are too clique-ish or worse when it comes down to major positions or shoots with excuses about sharing (well among insiders  )and not talent or work counting and all sorts of made up excuses just to keep it in the fold, but all the same you should be able to get out of it what you need if you just accept that it might be unfair at times to outsiders (but you may be lucky and not even have that issue, especially since you are in school in Jersey where that sort of stuff may not be as likely to fly).)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 27, 2012)

newjerseykita said:


> Gentlemen, you are forgetting that, i have saved up for this camera and i can afford it, i was just looking in terms of the reviews that it got from DxO that the some how rated it so poorly (in regards on not being able to justify spending 3.5K), but after i compared the cameras side by side and looked at all the graphs the D800 has a slight edge over the 5D3 but not 14 points over it.
> 
> Secondly, i NEED the AF, i'll be doing sports photography here at school for at least 3 years, if i'm going to come back needing to shoot sports i'm going to get a camera that can keep up with my subjects.
> 
> ...



For indoor sports like basketball, volleyball, gymnastics the 5D3 should be much better since you can get close enough to not need to crop and then you get 6fps at FF which means a lot less noise than 6fps at DX on the D800. So the image quality should be an easy win for 5D3 there. (well unless you shoot strobed basketball in which case the fps and all that don't matter much, but you might likely not have permission for that)

For landscapes I'd say the D800 is better for sure though, way more dynamic range and more MP never hurts.
For wildlife D800 too since the sensor is more dense and has more reach and it's often hard to get close enough to frame at FF FOV anyway.


----------



## newjerseykita (May 10, 2012)

DEAR EVERYONE WHO POSTED ON HERE, I FINALLY BOUGHT MY 5D MARK 3.

Thank you for all of your help, got a brand new one, light leak issue fixed. With that said, here is my first image out of the camera that i deemed somewhat portfolio quality made the border myself with brushes, and secondly a picture of my family 

Anyways, i'd love to shoot weddings with someone in the central nj area? Can anyone help me out here, put me in contact or recommend me to a photographer that'd be awesome! 

Thanks for all he help guys much love!


----------

